# having a web page



## mostangrypirate (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey all. I have had my domain name picked out for 3 years and it's still available. I want to have a page and need advice. some of you have great pages. I would like to start up some detailed back and forth PM's(or right here for all to see...if no one cares) the simple price of having my own "dot-com" seems reasonable. But I want "stuff" on my page. If anyone has expirience and won't charge too much or just has advice I would appreciate it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Contact Steve (toolcrazy on IAP).  He is awesome to work with.


----------



## RHossack (Feb 21, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Contact Steve (toolcrazy on IAP).  He is awesome to work with.


I'll second that ... you can find him over here
http://pnpta.org/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=64


----------



## johnnycnc (Feb 21, 2009)

What Rob and Ron said!
Steve is very good to work with, and great response
if you need help.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 21, 2009)

what they said, and I'll help as I can. 

Steve suggested I use Nvu (free software that doesn't use templates), so I know a bit more than I used to.:biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 24, 2009)

I just noticed that Steve has a free RVSITEBUILDER add on and it is free.:banana: I guess that I will sign up with him again and figure out how to build a web page. :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 24, 2009)

Alphageek helped Dawn make ExoticBlanks.

Dean is great to work with.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, Ed.


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 24, 2009)

There are many free templates you can use. But if you want to design your own, I would suggest learning Cascading Style Sheets. There are also free script boards. One of the best I have found is Dynamic Drive. You don't need to know how it all works to cut and paste together a nice looking website. Also, I would do a search on the top 10 or 20 Furniture stores. Look at their websites and you will see a great many simularities. They spend a lot of money and research to design their sites. Also, do a search on the top 10 worst websites. You can learn a lot by looking at the worst.


----------

